# Spacing T post for electric?



## oreo1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey all I am new to the forum but I have been lurking for a few days.. How far apart  can I space my T post for a (4) four strand electric fence it will house (2)pygmy goats. And also do you think this will be sufficient to keep dogs out? I have a (5)mile charger and (6)ft. Tpost it will be appr. 150' square. How far off the ground should the first strand be and how far apart should each strand be approximately. Sorry for the long post.
 Thanks for any advice.


----------



## goatdude95 (Jun 6, 2009)

8-10 ft a cross I put mine every 6 inches apart


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 6, 2009)

as said 8 or 10ft apart.id say wires 6in apart.but unless all wires are hot im thinking they can get out.an they may get out anyway.


----------



## oreo1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the wlcome.
I appreciate for the advice on the fence I did'nt realize I would have to space the wires so close together to keep the rascals in.


----------



## oreo1 (Jul 10, 2009)

It's took a while to update this post but I ended up having to run 4ft wove wire with a strip of electric on top and bottom with one strip about 6" off the ground on the inside to safely keep them in. But this setup has worked great. Thanks every one for the great advise. Hope this helps someone else out.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 29, 2009)

Thought I'd post anyway, someone may find this helpful in the future as well. For horses I've been spacing up to 15 feet with 4 strand electric, for something like goats I would definitely go with every 5 feet or 4 feet to strengthen the fence line.


----------



## mully (Jul 29, 2009)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> Thought I'd post anyway, someone may find this helpful in the future as well. For horses I've been spacing up to 15 feet with 4 strand electric, for something like goats I would definitely go with every 5 feet or 4 feet to strengthen the fence line.


4 to 5 feet would be too close and you would spend twice the money on posts then needed. I put line posts every 8 ft and use seven strands of wire starting 6" off the ground.


----------

